# الف مبروك الدكتوراة لمشرفنا أبو صالح



## واحد يفكر (24 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
قال تعالى​ 
"وقل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله والمؤمنون"​ 
بقلوب ملئها المحبة والصفاء وبألسن صادقةً نقيه 
يسعدني ويشرفني بأن أتقدم بأصدق التهاني والتبريكات للأخ العزيز​ 
الدكتور .. عبدالرحمن بن سالم باقيس 
أبو صالح​ 



 


 





 
على حصوله هذا اليوم الاربعاء 24/09/2008 الموافق 24 رمضان 1429هـ على درجة​ 
الدكتوراه​ 
في إدارة المشاريع​ 
من جامعة هيروت وات​ 
جعلها الله له عونا على الطاعة وسهل بها طريقاً الى الجنه​ 
والله نسأل الله أن يبارك له في علمه وماله وأهله وان ينفع به الإسلام والمسلمين ... والعقبى للجميع إن شاء الله.​ 
عنوان رسالة الدكتوراه: 

قرار دخول المناقصات لدى المقاولين: تطوير برنامج حاسوبي للمساعده في صناعة قرار استراتيجي​ 


إن عدم تقديم عرض لمناقصة مشروع ما يمكن أن ينتج عنه فقد فرصة جيدة لتحقيق ربح مضمون و ربما فقد فرصة زيادة قوة وخبرة المقاول في صناعة التشييد، كما انه قد ينتج عنه فقدُ فرصة كسب علاقات جديدة مع عملاء جدد، وخسارة الكثير من الفوائد والفرص التي تعود على مصلحة المنشأة بالنفع.

وعلى النقيض فإن قرار الدخول في مناقصة لا تتناسب مع امكانيات المقاول، ولا تتماشى مع طبيعة عمله وخبرة عمالته، أو غير منسجمة مع توجهات المنشأة الاستراتيجية قد ينتج عنه خسارة فادحة أو على اقل تقدير استهلاك غير مجدي للوقت والموارد والجهد، والتي يفترض ان يتم الاستفادة منها و إستثمارها في تحقيق مشاريع ذات فائدة أكبر للمنشأة، وتكون في نفس الوقت داعمة لتوجهاتها ومنسجمه مع نظرتها المستقبلية. كما قد يتسبب هذا القرار في عجز مالي للمنشأة، وقد يمتد هذا الى عجز في جل او أحد موارد المنشأة، سواءً كانت هذه الموارد تمثل المواد او المعدات او العمالة، وبالتالي قد يتأثر سلبيا أداءه في مشاريعه الحالية و قد لا يتمكن من التقديم للمنافسة على مشاريع ومناقصات أخرى. 

هذا القرار يتصف بالتعقيد لتأثرة بعوامل داخلية وخارجية عديدة. وقد نتج عن مراجعة المراجع ذات الصلة التعرف على 100 عامل ذو تأثير على اتخاذ هذا القرار تحديداً. كما ان البحث نتج عنه أهمية إدراك عمل تقييم أولي للمشروع قبل إلتزام المنشأة به، وذلك قبل اتخاذ قرار تسخير جزء من سيولة الشركة المالية وتسخير مواردها البشرية في تكملة اعداد ملف المناقصة.

توضحهذه المشكلة أهمية إتخاذ قرار الدخول في منافسات او مناقصات جديدةللمنشأة بشكل مرتبط بتحقيق استراتيجية المنشأة ومتماشياً معامكانياتها. كما ان البحث يناقش عملية صنع القرار، والذي يعد من القراراتالصعبة التي يجب أن يتخذها المقاول بجدية و إلتزام. وبذلك يكون هدف البحث هو تطوير برنامج عملي علمي يمكن استخدامهكمساعد في عملية اتخاذ القرار الخاص بتقيم المناقصات والمشاريع الانشائيةالمعروضة على شركة المقاولات في المملكةالعربية السعودية. كما يساهم البحث في المشاركة في إثراء المعرفة المتوفرةعن عمليات تقييم المشاريع وأجندة إدارة المشاريع في الشركات الإنشائية.

240 استبيانا تم توزيعه على شركات المقاولات في المملكة العربية السعودية، وتم اجراء 19 مقابلة شخصية مع مقاولين ومدراء مشاريع كانت متوسط خبرتهم 10 سنوات في صناعة التشييد وكانوا من الاشخاص ذوي الصلاحية في المشاركة في مثل هذا القرار لدى شركات المقاولات. ثم تم تحليل الاستبيانات تحليلا كميا وتم تحليل المقابلات تحليلا نوعيا، واستخلصت النتائج وعلى ضوءها تم بناء وتصميم البرنامج. ثم تم تجربة البرنامج بثلاث طرق رئيسة، الطريقة الأولى: التأكد من ان البرنامج صمم كما ينبعي متوافقا عمليات اتخاذ القرار و مع المعادلات الرياضية و مع الوظائف والاشتراطات التي تم استنتاجها وتطويرها. الطريقة الثانية: تم التحقق من ان فكرة البرنامج ككل داعمة لعملية صناعة القرار ولا تتعارض معها كما تم التحقق ان فمرة البرنامج وجميع العمليات الاي يحتويها هي عمليات عملية يمكن تطبيقها والسير على نهجها (38 مقابلة شخصية عملت في هذه المرحلة)، الطريقة الثالثة: تجربة البرنامج من قبل شركات المقاولات (10 شركات اشتركت في هذه المرحلة).

نتائج البحث:
· لقد تم تحديد معايير ومبادئ صناعة قرار الدخول في المناقصات، وذلك بعد دراسة عملية صناعة القرار داخل المنظمات والمؤسسات الخاصة بشكل عام
· لقد تم تحديد وتعريف العوامل المؤثرة على صناعة هذا القرار وتم قياس توافقها مع مجتمع المثاولين في المملكة العربية السعودية.
· لقد تم التأكيد على ان صناعة هذا القرار مرتبط بشكل وثيق مع استراتيجية الشركة الحالية والمستقبلية ومرتبط ايضا بوضع الشركة الخالي. وبذلك تكون اوزان أهمية كل من هذه العوامل غير ثابت وانما هو متغير بتغير سياسات الشركة او وضعها.
· لقد تم وزن اهمية كل من هذه العوامل وزنا طبيعيا نظريا غير مرتبط بظروف الشركات المؤثرة على أوزان العوامل، وبذلك نتمكن من مساعدة المقاول قليل الخبرة لبدء عملية تأكيد الأوزان او تغييرها.
· كما تم تعريف العوامل التي تربط استراتيجية الشركة بهذا القرار تحديدا، ثم تم عمل طريقة مبتكرة جديده تساعد المقاول على بناء و استعراض سياساته الاستراتيجية المتعلقة بهذا القرار.
· ايضا تم حصر المعلومات المطلوبة لصناعة هذا لاقرار، وتم ابتكار طريقة الكترونية تساعد صانع القرار على استعراضا بسهولة ويسر.
· تم تصميم وبناء نماذج عدة لعمليات صناعة هذا لاقرار، بناء على توصيات المقاولين واستنادا الى المعلومات المجمعه والتحليل الكمي والنوعي. ثم تم تجميع هذه النماذج في برنامج حاسوبي واحد.
· وجد ان البرنامج لايجوز له ان يكون برنامج واحدا عاما يخدم جميع المقاولين بإختلافاتهم المتعدده من حيث الحجم ونوعية العميل ومركز التصنيف وخلافه. ولذلك تم تصميم برنامج يتوافق مع 6 أصناف مختلفه من المقاولين. 
· تم التأكد من ان فكرة البرنامج هي فكرة منطقية وقابلة للتطبيق، كما تم التأكد من ان البرنامج صمم كما ينبغي.
· كما انه اكد المشاركين في تجربة البرنامج ان البرنامج عملي ومفيد لهم، كما اضافوا نقاطا يمكن لها ان تجعل البرنامج اكثر قوة واكثر تقبلا لدى مجتمع المقاولين.

هذاملخص يسلط الضوء على البحث بشكل عام وبشكل موجز اسأل الله العلي القدير ان يرزقنا العلم والفهم والحلم وان يعلمنا ما ينفعنا وينفعنا بما علمنا انه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه.

*نبذه عن المشرفين على رسالة الدكتوراه:*
*المشرف الاول: البروفيسور عمار كاكا*
*يمكن زيارة موقعه على الرابط التالي*
*http://www.sbe.hw.ac.uk/staffprofiles/K/AmmarKaka.htm*

*المشرف الثاني: البروفيسور كريس فورتشن*
*يمكن زيارة موقعه على الرابط التالي*
*http://www.hw.ac.uk/bdgWWW/staff/chrisfortune.htm*

*نبذه عن الممتحن الخارجي:*
*الممتحن الرئيسي كان البروفيسور مايك كاجيوجلو من جامعة سالفورد بمانشستر*
*يمكن زيارة موقعه على الرابط التالي*
*http://www.sobe.salford.ac.uk/people/academicandresearchstaff/profmikekagioglou/*

*الممتحن الداخلي كان الدكتور ابراهيم مطاوع من جامعة هيريوت وات بأدنبرة*
*يمكن زيارة موقعه على الرابط التالي*
*http://www.sbe.hw.ac.uk/staffprofiles/M/IbrahimMotawa.htm*​


----------



## anwerbasha (24 سبتمبر 2008)

الف مبروك و مزيد من الازدهار


----------



## mo7amedsameer (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*ألف مبروك و نفع الله بك الإسلام و المسلمين*


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (25 سبتمبر 2008)

الف مبروك
مع تحياتى,


----------



## مهاجر (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*مبارك*

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خر اخي على نقل هذا الخبر السعيد لنا

خبر افرحني وكنت في انتظاره 

مبارك اخي الدكتور .. عبدالرحمن بن سالم باقيس 

أخي ابو صالح

بالتوفيق وننتظر عودتك لأرض الوطن​




واحد يفكر قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> قال تعالى​
> "وقل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله والمؤمنون"​
> ...


----------



## حسن مشهور (25 سبتمبر 2008)

الأخ الدكتور/ عبد الرحمن (أبو صالح) المحترم
ألف مبروك حصولكم على أعلى الدرجات في هذا التخصص الهام .
نتـمنى عليك أن تثري هذا الملتقى بإلقاء الضوء على موضوع رسالتكم للدكتوراة .
وألف مبروك مرة أخرى .
وبالتوفيق


----------



## arch_mazen (25 سبتمبر 2008)

الجميل أبو صالح
لقد نلت شيئا تستحق أن تفتخر به و أن ترفع رأسك عالياً بعيد عن الثروات و الجاهات 
فالعلم هو القيمة الوحيدة الباقية المستمرة

ألف مبروك.. دعاء إخوانك لك في ظهر الغيب أثمر لا ريب توفيقاً لك و نصراً و شكرا لجهودك المبرورة في هذا الملتقى 

حبذا لو تحدثنا عن الدكتوراة و الموضوع و الجامعة و الدرجة


----------



## mos (25 سبتمبر 2008)

مبروك للدكتور أبو صالح
فقد قدمت لنا الكثير من الخير..

مبروك


----------



## عتاب فلسطين (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الفففففففففف مبرووووووووك للاخ/ ابو صالح حصولك على درجة الدكتوراة.....ما شاء الله 
انشالله بالتوفييييق دائما .....
اتمنى لك التوفيييق


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (25 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
ألف مبروك للدكتور أبو صالح


----------



## محب الشرقية (25 سبتمبر 2008)

أبو صالح مبرووووووووووووووووووك الدكتوراة


----------



## mimi25 (25 سبتمبر 2008)

_ألف ألف مبروك يا دكتور_
_أتمنى أن نستفيد منك_
_لا تبخل علينا بمعلومة أو فكرة_
_أنت الآن تحمل مسؤولية أكبر_​


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (25 سبتمبر 2008)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله ،، الف مبروك من القلب ، أنت تستحق ما حصلت عليه ، صحبت معك الجهد والتعب وسهر الليالي والبحث عن المعلومات وتجميعها وتصنيفها وتحليلها والتعليق عليها ،، هاقد تحققت نتائج الجهود ، وحصلت ما تستحق. أبارك لك هذا الانجاز الذي لا يُستغرب في الحقيقة عليك، كما اتقدم بالتهاني للبروفيسور عمار كاكا على هذه النتيجة المشرفة ، فنجاح الطالب دائماً نجاحٌ للاستاذ ، وهذا يُضاف الى نجاحات الدكتور عمار الذي يُعد عالما وعلما في ادارة وإقتصاديات المشاريع الانشائية.

جاورت الدكتور عبدالرحمن في المكتب لمدة طويلة ، وكانت بيوتنا ايضا ليست بعيدة عن بعض ، والحقيقة انني وجدته نعم الجار هنا ونعم الجار هناك ، كان أخاً وصديقا ، وناقداً ذا عين تلتقط تفاصيل الاشياء وتعلق عليها بكل صراحة ومهنية. قضينا وقتاً طويلا في مناقشة الابحاث المتعلقة بعقود المشاريع واساليب التقديم عليها والتسعير والعوامل المؤثرة في قرارات اختيار مشروع معين ، كما تحدثنا طويلا في منهجية البحث والاساليب التي يمكن للباحث ان يسلكها في سبيل تقوية معلوماته اولا ونتائجه ثانيا. لي مع الدكتور عبدالرحمن الكثير من الذكريات الطيبة ، حيث ترافقنا في اسفار ورحلات ومؤتمرات ، وهو هنا - في ملتقى المهندسين العرب - زميلا يعطي بلا حدود. أدعو الله له بالتوفيق في حياته العملية وان يجعل هذا الانجاز معينا له على الخير والسداد.


----------



## روعه (25 سبتمبر 2008)

مبارك ان شاء الله

ونفع بك الله الأمه


----------



## فياض بن تليس (25 سبتمبر 2008)

ألف مبروك للدكتور عبد الرحمن سالم باقيس،وتمنياتي لك بسلامة الرجوع للوطن سالما غانما.


----------



## أروى الحسينى (26 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

ألف ألف مبروك للاخ الدكتور / عبد الرحمن .... و اتمنى له كل التوفيق ... و ان ينفع الله به الاسلام و المسلمين

و انتهز هذه المناسبة الجميلة وأٌسأل الاخ الدكتور : كيف يسير الاخرون على نفس خطاك ... و كيف يستطيع اى مهندس ان يتخصص فى مجال ادارة المشروعات و يتميز فيها كما تميزت بهذا الشكل... 

ارجو منك هذه النصيحة الغالية......

و شكرا


----------



## virtualknight (26 سبتمبر 2008)

الف الف مبروك من اعماق القلب والى الأمام دوما


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (27 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين

قال تعالى (وما بكم من نعمة فمن الله)


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخوة والاخوات الاعزاء 


لقد اخجلتموني بتبريكاتكم وصدق مشاعركم وكلماتكم العذبة
فأدعوا لكم: اسأل الله العظيم ان يرحم والديكم وان يسدد خطاكم وان يعتقكم من النار وان يرزقكم النجاح والقبول في الدنيا والفوز بجنة الفردوس

الله يبارك فيكم والعقبة لكم ولكل من يعز عليكم

واحب ان اقول انني استفدت كثيرا من المناقشات والمواضيع في هذا الملتقى واخص بالذكر الاخوة الذين ساعدوني في اتمام عملية تجميع المعلومات واجراء المقابلات الشخصية فأشكر دكتورنا ورفيق الدرب ومشرفنا الدكتور فيصل الشريف فهذا الرجل له فضل كبير بعد الله سبحانه وتعالى اسأل الله ان يبارك له وفيه. كما اشكر مشرفنا وحبيبنا نهر النييل (مهندس معماري اشرف الكرم) فهذا الرجل فتح لي مكتبه وصالة اجتماعاته لكي اجري فيها عرض البرنامج واتقابل مع المقاولين كما انه ساهم مشكورا في اعطائي نصائح ثمينه فأسأل الله ان يثيبه ويجزيه خير الجزاء. كما لا يفوتني ان اشكر الاخ الكريم النائف ايضا في مساهمته في تنسيق بعض المقابلات الشخصية واشكر كل من ساهم ولو بشيء يسير في مساعدتي على انهاء ما انجزته.

كما لا يفوتني ان اشكر رفيق الدرب الاخ واحد يفكر واسأل الله له التوفيق وعقبال ما نضع خبر حصوله على الدكتوراه قريبا جداجدا يارب

كما الشكر موصول الى ادارة هذا الملتقى فلهم الشكر كما اشكر اعضاء الملتقى جميعا

كما اعتذر عن الانقطاع عن الملتقى لفتره ليست بالقصيرة ولكن عندما حمي الوطيس كان ليس هناك مجال الا الاستعانه بالله والجد والاجتهاد ... واعدكم ان شاء الله قريبا اعود الى ارض الوطن ويحصل الاستقرار ثم نعود الى الملتقى بكل شغف

جزاكم الله خير وبارك الله فيكم
عبدالرحمن بن سالم باقيس
ابو صالح

محبكم واخوكم
عبدالرحمن بن سالم باقيس
ابو صالح


----------



## mostafa elkadi (27 سبتمبر 2008)

الف مبروك يا دكتورنا عقبال الاستذة ان شاء الله جزاك الله كل خير و نفع الله بك الامة الاسلامية


----------



## mostafa elkadi (27 سبتمبر 2008)

و الله الواحد فرح لما شاف هذا الحب ربنا خليكم لبعض و ينفع بكم الامة


----------



## تامرالمصرى (28 سبتمبر 2008)

الف مبروك ماشاء الله نفعنا الله واياك بعلمك وجمعنا الله فى جنته بصحبة حبيبنا المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (28 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ألف مبروك للدكتور أبو صالح


----------



## Alshahin (1 أكتوبر 2008)

ألف مبروك يا دكتور وتستاهل .... لكل مجتهد نصيب
الله يسدد خطاك ... ويرفع درجتك في الدنيا والاخرة
منتظرين الفايدة منك


----------



## كامل جورج (4 أكتوبر 2008)

ألف ألف مبروك فأنت تستحقها يا دكتور


----------



## النائف (5 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
او ان اهنئ وابارك للاخ الدكتور عبدالرحمن باقيس على حصولة على شهادة الدكتوراه ونفع الله بعلمه ووفقة في حياته العلمية والعملية .
وتقبل خالص تبريكاتي


----------



## newwave (7 أكتوبر 2008)

الفين مبروك


----------



## eng-white flower (9 أكتوبر 2008)

الف مبروك للدكتور ابو صالح وانشاء الله من حسن الى احسن
ونفع الله بك الامة ان شاء الله


----------



## استاذدكتوراحمدهشام (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*مبارك عليك وعلينا*

اهلا بك وميلا فاضلا 000
فكما كنت وستظل اخا وصديقا عبر صفحات منتدانا الموقر فقد اضفت الى ذلك الان اننا اصبحنا رفقاء درب واحد نامل باذن الله تعالى ان يكون لنا نعم المعين فيما يحبه الله تعالى ويرضاه وينفع به الاسلام والمسلمين وباقى خلق الله جميعا فالاسلام يعلو ولن يعلى عليه الى يوم الدين0000
اخوكم : بروفيسور/احمدهشام


----------



## eng_houssam (25 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله تعالى لك أخي بالدرجة التي حصلت عليها وجعل عملك هذا ان شاء الله في خدمة الاسلام اللهم أمين


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*الف الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك*



اخي الفاضل العزيز / الدكتور ابو صالح

لتوي فقط وقعت عيناي على هذا الموضوع بلا ترتيب والله
فقد كنت اقلب بعض السطور لاستكمل موضوعات المكتبة المتخصصة بقسمنا هنا
واذا بي اقرأ هذا الخبر الذي اسعدني وابهج مقلتي

خبر حصول الدكتور /عبدالرحمن بن سالم باقيس
الشاب الفتي المتقد فكرا وافكارا

مذ عرفته هنا عبر سطوره المعطاءة
عرفت شخصا يعطي بلا حدود
ويدير دفة الحوار الى اهداف تفيد
باسهل طرق التحاور واثقبها تركيزا

وعرفته حين شاهدته في الرياض
شعلة من الحماس العلمي والبحثي 
كأعظم ما يكون في مراتب البحث والدرس والتعلم

وتعرفت على بحثه المفيد 
فوجدته يلبي ما اتمنى ان يصل اليه كل باحث في عالمنا العربي
من التركيز على نقطة بحثية يحتاجها مجالنا العملي
وتكون قابلة للتطبيق في خلاصتها ونتاجها فيستخدمها الزملاء مستفيدين في جموعهم بما انتجه البحث

اخي الكريم

لي تهنئة و همسة واعتذار

اما التهنئة:

فاهنيئك واقول الف مبروك لك على حصولك على شهادة نتاجها جدير بالتطبيق 
واهنيء امتنا العربية والاسلامية ببزوغ نجمك فيها تضيف الى مجال ادارة المشروعات
واهنيء ملتقانا ان شمل زميلا مجتهدا مثلك
واهنيء نفسي بتعرفي عليك من خلال فكر و جهد اقدره شخصيا

واما الهمسة :
فلي عتب عليك بكل ود
حين لم تعلمني برسالة ( جوال او في الملتقى ) بهذا الخبر السعيد 
كي تسعدني به حيث كنت ارقب سماعه
ولقد كنت بمصر ولم اكن اتابع الملتقى الا يسيرا

واما الاعتذار
فهو لتأخري في تهنئتك وقد كنت احسب انني سأكون اول المهنئين
ولا التمس لنفسي عذرا في ذلك
لكنها انشغالات الحياة التي لم تمكنني من قراءة الخبر الجميل الا الان


اخي الكريم ابو صالح

ادعو الله لك بان تسير على طريق الابداع والاضافة في مجال عمل ادارة المشاريع 
واتأمل منك ان تواصل اوراقك البحثية بنفس الفكر المتقن الذي يعتمد على اضافة الجديد فيما يحتاجه مجال عملنا الواقعي كما كنت هكذا دائما

واسأل الله لك ولك باحث التوفيق والنجاح
في الوصول الى هدف تقديم ما يحتاجه مجالنا وتيسير الصعوبات التي نواجهها في الحياة العملية
عن طريق الرؤى البحثية والدراسية

ولك اطيب امنياتي العطرة

والشكر موصول بكل تحية الى اخينا " واحد يفكر "
الذي زف الينا هذا الخبر الجميل
​


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (27 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

الاخوة الاعزاء لكم كل الشكر والتقدير فوالله لقد اخجلتموني بكلماتكم العطرة وتبريكاتكم الغالية علي، واسأل الله ان اكون عند حسن الظن وان يغفر لي ما لا تعلمون

الاخ العزيز نهر النييل، دائما تكون كالنهر فتنهال علينا بكرمك ولطفك ونبل اخلاقك، ووالله انه ليعجز القلم عن كتابة رد لما سطرته اناملك .. واسأل الله ان يوفقني لاكون كما ذكرت 
واما عتبك علي فلك الحق فيه .. ولكن كنت اعلم انك موجود في مصر ولا اعلم وسيلة تواصل بك هناك، ثم لك الحق وابشر بالي يرضيك

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## محمد محمود السعيد (27 أكتوبر 2008)

الف مليون مبروك ونفع الله بك المسلمين


----------



## moh_a_eid (14 ديسمبر 2008)

ألف مبروك ونسال الله العلي العظيم أن يزيدك من واسع فضلة ...


----------



## en.wms (2 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الف مليون 
مبروووووووووك
نتمنى لك التوفيق والسداد ونفع الله بك الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## عاشقة تراب الأقصى (2 ديسمبر 2009)

ألف ألف ألف مبارك لمشرفنا الكريم أبو صالح .....

وان شاء الله ربنا يكرمك للمزيد من ارتقاء الدرجات العلمية والأكاديمية العليا ,,,, 

كما وأسأله تعالى أن يكرمك بارتقاء الدرجات العلا في جنان الفردوس .....


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (2 ديسمبر 2009)

الف الف مبروك با دكتور
دائما سباق والله
جعلك الله زخرا لاقرانك وبلدك وامتك
والى الامام دائما


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (3 ديسمبر 2009)

أخي الفاضل / الدكتور / أبو صالح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ألف مبروك حصولك على الكتوراة

حصولك على الدكتوراة مفخرة لنا جميعاً

وأعتذر عن التهنئة المتأخرة


----------



## asleepy (3 ديسمبر 2009)

الف مبروك


----------



## faiqmohmed (4 ديسمبر 2009)

من اعماق قلبي
مبروك للعرب حصولك على الدكتوراه
وياحبذا لو وضعت ملخص اطروحتك في موضوع (رسائل ماجستير واطاريح دكتوراه في ادارة المشاريع)
مع التقدير


----------



## نيسانان (22 أكتوبر 2010)

ألف مبروك
والله تستحق كل خير


----------



## زياد ابوزيد (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*سؤال مهم جداو ارجو مداخلة كل المعننين*

مبروك لكل عربي ينال شهادة اكاديمية عليا
و هل لنا ان نعرف كيفية البداية لنيل الشهادة خاصة للاجانب المقيمين بالمملكة ؟
هل توجد جامعات تمنح الماجستير و الدكتوراة في ادارة المشاريع عن بعد؟
ارجو مساهمة كل المهتمين بالموضوع نظرا لاهمية علم الادارة.


----------

